# Hashi's?



## Pinkprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post this in 2 places but here goes!

I am new here, this is my 1st post. I can't get a diagnosis, nor anyone to listen to me but suspect I have an auto immune condition . I just wondered if anyone could give me their opinion based on my symptoms and the few blood tests I have managed to have done? Tests :-

TSH
2/5/14 - 1.00 (range 0.20 - 6)
16 /5/14 - 1.9
10 /6/14 - 2.00
14/7/14 - 1.4

28/11/14- 2.2

Vit D was 33
High ferritin with normal iron uptake which underneath was added "points to inflammation"

T4

14/7/14 - 14

28/11/14 - 14.7 (range 10 - 20)

Thyroid peroxidase

28/11/14 - 33.8 (range <60) I notice in other hospitals this is 34?

I have a multi nodular goitre as seen on a scan and 2 siblings with thyroid problems

Here are my symptoms:- Thinning hair, body hair loss, fatigue, muscle aches, joint pains, low basal temp (usually 35. something), flaking nails, dry skin, high cholesterol, high blood pressure (both recent), loss of libido, don't sleep well, cold hands/feet, get very hot then can't cool down.

I had 2 endo appointments with 2 drs, the 1st said I had CFS but ordered some tests, the 2nd (4 mths later) was with a different endo who said all my bloods were normal and discharged me. I asked about the goitre, he examined my neck and said my thyroid was swollen and yes, I did have a goitre but it wouldn't be affecting my health? Not 1 of those endocrinologists asked about my symptoms.

I am 57 and am through the menopause.

Any thoughts would be great.

Pat


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How large are your nodules? Do any have calcifications? Or increased vascularity?


----------



## Pinkprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi

Here's what it said on the results :-

Right lobe - 11x34x13mm

Left lobe - 34x15x17

Isthmus (?) - 2mm

Largest nodule - Right - 8mm

Left - 9mm

The only endo I saw said that although I have a multi nodular goitre and my thyroid is swollen my blood tests show I have nothing from it in my blood to say it was affecting my health.

My Thyroid Peroxidase came back at 33.8 (range < 60) Other people mention the range as 34, do hospitals test differently so have different ranges?

I have Eosinophilia too

Pat


----------

